# To bright for fish?



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've got a crazy Power Compact light that fits a 10g perfectly, it's a single 96w bulb and when I tested it on my guppy tank.... wow. It's almost 10w per gallon not to mention it's only penetrating a few inches of water so the intensity is off the charts.

I'm probably doing a planted 10g with this light but the real question is... should I even put fish in it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Really 96W? or equivilent light to a 96W incandescent? What does it do to the water temp? 

Still once a lot of plants are growing well, they ought to make shade for fish.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Betta1 said:


> I've got a crazy Power Compact light that fits a 10g perfectly, it's a single 96w bulb and when I tested it on my guppy tank.... wow. It's almost 10w per gallon not to mention it's only penetrating a few inches of water so the intensity is off the charts.
> 
> I'm probably doing a planted 10g with this light but the real question is... should I even put fish in it?


B1: In my brain "the real question" here is are you sure you know what you got?

This is the most *intense 20" PC fixture *which I could find on the Internet and it is dual lamps.

Can you give me a link to your fixture please?

TR


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

It's a single bulb 96w fixture, the bulb is 4 bulbs wide but only one connector. I got it from the store owner of the LFS in trade for working so I'm not certain where he got it.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001384xk2.jpg


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Betta1 said:


> It's a single bulb 96w fixture, the *bulb is 4 bulbs wide *but only one connector. I got it from the store owner of the LFS in trade for working so I'm not certain where he got it.


B1: that makes sense, I now understand and I believe this to be *your fixture*.

Now back to your original question:

If when you turn on the fixture and all four lamps emit white light I would not even think about putting that fixture on a 10G tank.

If when you turn on the fixture and two lamps emit white light while the other two emit blue light I would try it but also add plants per em as well as some floating plants.

TR


BTW

What is "going on with that fixture" is that is manufactured for and has bulbs installed by the manufacturer for a 15 Gallon Saltwater Aquarium.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It isn't what you asked, but if you have too much light, you will get too much plant and /or algae growth. And yes, the fish will hide from the light, but the plants will cover the tank soon enough. You might need to add ferts and CO2 to give the plants an advantage over the algae. Light intensity dimishishes with the square of distance. So if your light is too bright, put it further away (maybe up on legs or hanging over tank). The plants you choose are different for "high-light", too. Low-light plants will not thrive.

This is getting outside my knowledge. Try a wet-plant group like the Aquatic Gardeners Association.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Nearly 10wpg? Hellooooo algae.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Duckweed. Get some. Get some right now. 
Your fish will have shade, your water will be very clean, your water won't get too hot, and you'll always have plenty to ship to others. The stuff grows like crazy under bright light.


----------

